# NKC SHOW 16&17th



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well just a few days away. Looks like we are only going to be able to pull Rebel and Switch as Bailey likes to time her heats according to shows!!! Oh well I think Switch is going to be a surprise to alot of folks. He is only 9months but at home is really showing me some heart and determination. Rebel is pulling good too so it should be fun.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Great! Take pics!


----------

